# Stocking dog foods - attitude problem with supplier



## damadfish (Apr 26, 2014)

Not sure where on here to post this, looking for some advice or to see if i'm the only one whos had issues with the company.

Any traders on here had any experience with Simpsons dog food? Their customer service seems to be absolutely appalling, its definitely putting me off doing business with them, despite the reviews their food gets.

I was promised some samples a few months ago to check out their food, but now apparently they're too up themselves to send out samples of their food to prospective stockists and won't send anything until I actually purchase their food, which defeats the purpose of asking for samples.


----------

